# GOT WATER IN INTAKE, AND ENGINE IS KNOCKING!! NEED HELP ASAP.



## Lord_Tigeron (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok last thursday I rant my car into a small flash flood...and got water in my intake. The engine still runs^^ (love Nissan) but it knocks now, has 1/2 the power it had, and idles rough...I've let it dry out all day today, and all day yesterday and stll its not back to the way i want. 


How do I fix this?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im sorry to be the bearer of bad news but it sounds like you have a bent rod. the same thing happened to my car a couple years ago. i got some great pics of the damage it did as it let go.
did you get any water in the engine besides the intake? did you check the color of the oil? what kind of knocking is it?


----------



## Lord_Tigeron (Mar 27, 2007)

AsleepAltima said:


> im sorry to be the bearer of bad news but it sounds like you have a bent rod. the same thing happened to my car a couple years ago. i got some great pics of the damage it did as it let go.
> did you get any water in the engine besides the intake? did you check the color of the oil? what kind of knocking is it?



hmm well it knocks at idle and the engine is getting better...its just taking its sweet ass time. btw...how would water bend a rod? just cuerous.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pretty simple... water doesnt compress, so when you suck water into a cylinder, theres so much force with that piston going up in the cylinder that the rod bends. did the engine die when it ingested water?


----------



## Lord_Tigeron (Mar 27, 2007)

AsleepAltima said:


> pretty simple... water doesnt compress, so when you suck water into a cylinder, theres so much force with that piston going up in the cylinder that the rod bends. did the engine die when it ingested water?


Yeah It did......welll I giess this gives me a reason to rebuild and replace with forged


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theyre already forged, they just cant handle being hydro locked.
you can get yourself a newer 00-01 engine that will more or less drop right in.


----------



## Lord_Tigeron (Mar 27, 2007)

AsleepAltima said:


> theyre already forged, they just cant handle being hydro locked.
> you can get yourself a newer 00-01 engine that will more or less drop right in.


One with 55K or less miles on it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its possible. i found my first 2000 engine with only 500 miles on it. still had the dealer oil in it, lol. my buddy found his on ebay with 25k on it. theyre out there. you just have to look. try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market and ebay for them. even craigslist.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I've seen the same thing happen with over 6 cars that came into our shop during hard rains/flash floods in Ohio 3 summers ago. Also at other times from guys who 4x4 and get in water too deep. Very few will even start again ,you were lucky in that way . You could go find the engine or do the rebuild but check things out first . If the cylinder isn't damaged I've seen two cars repaired with just bearings , one rod,piston and ring set and the needed gaskets . Thats because the one piston that tries to compress the water stops the engine soon enough that no other damage is done. Do a tear down and inspect it before you give up on the old engine. Its going to need work either way,you might as well see if the cheaper alternative will work.


----------



## Lord_Tigeron (Mar 27, 2007)

Kraut-n-Rice said:


> I've seen the same thing happen with over 6 cars that came into our shop during hard rains/flash floods in Ohio 3 summers ago. Also at other times from guys who 4x4 and get in water too deep. Very few will even start again ,you were lucky in that way . You could go find the engine or do the rebuild but check things out first . If the cylinder isn't damaged I've seen two cars repaired with just bearings , one rod,piston and ring set and the needed gaskets . Thats because the one piston that tries to compress the water stops the engine soon enough that no other damage is done. Do a tear down and inspect it before you give up on the old engine. Its going to need work either way,you might as well see if the cheaper alternative will work.


yeah i think I might go for a new engine...I took it to a frineds..he has a 240sx...had the same prob, and had a bent rod...sounded exactly like what I have.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't know how deep you were or how many RPMs you were churning when it happened. Some factory and aftermarket intakes are too low. I've been tempted to put a cold air intake on several cars but so many have low air intakes I'm afraid to . They suck up air or water so.... they could provide a means of death to any engine you install that type on . I've seen factory air intakes on cars and 4x4 trucks at or below bumper height ,just a way to get some extra money from the customers on a non-warrantied repair is what I think. Good luck.


----------



## Lord_Tigeron (Mar 27, 2007)

Kraut-n-Rice said:


> Don't know how deep you were or how many RPMs you were churning when it happened. Some factory and aftermarket intakes are too low. I've been tempted to put a cold air intake on several cars but so many have low air intakes I'm afraid to . They suck up air or water so.... they could provide a means of death to any engine you install that type on . I've seen factory air intakes on cars and 4x4 trucks at or below bumper height ,just a way to get some extra money from the customers on a non-warrantied repair is what I think. Good luck.



yup, I have a cold air...my insurance company would look at me an laugh of it tryd to claim it. sooooo I just gonna save up and buy the moter out right


----------

